# Vox, sed praeterit nihil



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ave, 

Would we translate this as "All talk/words and no action"?


----------



## Glenfarclas

Don't you mean _vox, et preterea nihil_?


----------



## Agró

vox et praeterea nihil


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Glen, Yes, I must have; I was (apparently mis-)quoting from memory. 

Agro', Gratias.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hmmm... Just reviewing 'Threads started by [me]', and see that none of those who replied answered my question about whether my suggested 'translation' would work...


----------



## Sobakus

Talking about how something can be translated requires a consideration of context (linguistic as well as situational) and of the purpose of said translation.

If you're looking to translate an idiom with an equivalent idiom, 'all talk and no action' will work, but mainly when you're talking about lack of action. The Latin phrase is more general, literally meaning 'a sound of voice and nothing besides', so “no substance”, and to express this you'd pick another option, of which there are many.


----------



## exgerman

In the US, or specifically in Texas: All hat and no cattle.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, Sobakus, and Exgerman (I'd herd that one, no bull!)


----------



## Agró

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hmmm... Just reviewing 'Threads started by [me]', and see that none of those who replied answered my question about whether my suggested 'translation' would work...


Follow the link I provided years ago. Under the heading "Phrase".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Agró said:


> Follow the link I provided years ago. Under the heading "Phrase".


----------

